# Vuelta a España 2022 (spoilers)



## mjr (17 Dec 2021)

Route map published, including Utrecht becoming first GT start hattrick:

View: https://twitter.com/lavuelta/status/1471554725191602178


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2021)

That's hardly a spoiler! 

;-)


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2021)

This is cool. August is usually the best month wrt C*v*d restrictions, so I might get a trip to Holland, watch some bike racing, _and _smoke loads of drugs on my birthday.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2021)

Stage 15 and TTT is back....I'm excited 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> This is cool. August is usually the best month wrt C*v*d restrictions, so I might get a trip to Holland, watch some bike racing, _and _smoke loads of drugs on my birthday.


Just say no.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> That's hardly a spoiler!
> 
> ;-)


They'll be along (much) later!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

So Pogs not racing....





Also reading today that Roglic could be out due to his back problems sustained at the Tour.
Leaving it wide open for.....


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> So Pogs not racing....
> View attachment 654530
> 
> Also reading today that Roglic could be out due to his back problems sustained at the Tour.
> Leaving it wide open for.....



Yates?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Yates?


I was thinking more the resurrection of Froomey 😁


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

He did show some kind of form at the tour, but I don't think he will be up ther for the overall.
I'll go for Yates.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> He did show some kind of form at the tour, but I don't think he will be up ther for the overall.
> I'll go for Yates.


I was being 'slightly' sarcastic but I live in hope...
I hope Roglic is better to defend it to be honest.That and Carapaz is back to form 😁


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

Quinatana.....Martinez......Carapaz.....Sivakov....maybe even Banel if fit


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I was being 'slightly' sarcastic but I live in hope...
> I hope Roglic is better to defend it to be honest.That and Carapaz is back to form 😁



Froome's dog has more chance really.🐕


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Quinatana.....Martinez......Carapaz.....Sivakov....maybe even Banel if fit


Bernal wont be riding.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Froome's dog has more chance really.🐕


Mods !


----------



## Joffey (27 Jul 2022)

Might Wout fancy it??


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

Joffey said:


> Might Wout fancy it??



may a bit too hilly for Wout.........


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

Joffey said:


> Might Wout fancy it??


Poels maybe 😁
Nah he won't race it....Some of the faves will be Almeida,Nibali, Allaphillipe,Hindley,Mas and who can overlook Landisimo !


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

Need proper climbing legs for La Vuelta, and generally not having just raced the tour helps....


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Need proper climbing legs for La Vuelta, and generally not having just raced the tour helps....


Agree although there's a few riders that only seemed to find there legs getting towards the end of the Tour....Martinez springs to mind.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Agree although there's a few riders that only seemed to find there legs getting towards the end of the Tour....Martinez springs to mind.



wasn't Martinez ill at the start of the tour though? It certainly settled who was Ineos GC leader pretty quickly.

an early exit from the tour can be a good warm up to salvage the season at La Vuelta


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> who can overlook Landisimo !





Evenepoel is having another go at the GC. Could struggle in the steep stages.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Evenepoel is having another go at the GC. Could struggle in the steep stages.


Looking forward to it after the Tour 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Evenepoel is having another go at the GC. Could struggle in the steep stages.


Top ten with a few stage wins ? Suppose a lot depends on what sort of support he'd get.Honestly I don't really see him getting near the podium though....says me looking at what's odds I can get 😁


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looking forward to it after the Tour 😁



There's nothing like seeing riders struggling up ridiculously steep hills in the searing heat


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> There's nothing like seeing riders struggling up ridiculously steep hills in the searing heat


Especially when im laying horizontally with a cold beer 😁


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

What about Hugh Carthy as an outside bet?
If he's riding that is.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> What about Hugh Carthy as an outside bet?
> If he's riding that is.


Think he was top 10 at the Giro ? Love him as he's local to me and a gutsy rider....but podium ? I'm not sure.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

I did read he wasn't racing,but what do I know ! Will wait and see.
In an interview with Radio MARCA, Vuelta a Espana race director Javier Guillén has said that Egan Bernal will be at the start in Utrecht on the 19th of August. This, although unconfirmed and with little comunication from the team, comes as a sign of confidence that the Colombian will not only be back to competition soon, but on a higher stage than expected.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

Mikel means buisness ! 
“I think right now I will be looking for stage wins,” Landa said of the upcoming Vuelta, which starts August 19 in the Netherlands. “The podium looks very far away right now.”


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Mikel means buisness !
> “I think right now I will be looking for stage wins,” Landa said of the upcoming Vuelta, which starts August 19 in the Netherlands. “The podium looks very far away right now.”



Lacking ambition - with that sort of attitude he should head straight back to Movistar!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

It's a blag Rich....podium at the Giro and 44th at Burgos ! He's just finding his legs for his home race.
Long live the king Landisimo 😍


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's a blag Rich....podium at the Giro and 44th at Burgos ! He's just finding his legs for his home race.
> Long live the king Landisimo 😍



Put your money where your mouth is Adam!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2022)

Bora for the Vuelta 
S.Bennett, Buchmann, Higuita, Hindley, Kelderman, Koch, Mullen, D.van Poppel

Four GC riders and four sprinters 😁


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Bora for the Vuelta
> S.Bennett, Buchmann, Higuita, Hindley, Kelderman, Koch, Mullen, D.van Poppel
> 
> Four GC riders and four sprinters 😁


From 
View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1557985278450716674


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2022)

Confession time. I find it very hard to get excited about the Vuelta. I speak fluent French and Italian (well, my Italian is a little rusty), I’ve lived in both counties so I love the Giro and the Tour. I speak very little Spanish and have barely been to Spain so it just doesn’t feel as exciting to me. And I feel like it’s the least important tour to riders, teams and fans. 

Is it worth me getting excited about the Vuelta or should I have a few weeks off GCN?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Confession time. I find it very hard to get excited about the Vuelta. I speak fluent French and Italian (well, my Italian is a little rusty), I’ve lived in both counties so I love the Giro and the Tour. I speak very little Spanish and have barely been to Spain so it just doesn’t feel as exciting to me. And I feel like it’s the least important tour to riders, teams and fans.
> 
> Is it worth me getting excited about the Vuelta or should I have a few weeks off GCN?


If you like the Giro and the Tour I'm not sure how you can't like the Vuelta ? 
But I take your point....for me after the Giro and the Tour I can't wait ! 
In meal terms...
The Giro is the starter...my favourite ! 
The Tour...main course can be a bit of a dissapointment, underwhelming 😲
The Vuelta is desert....no matter how much I've had I'll allways have more 😁


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Confession time. I find it very hard to get excited about the Vuelta. I speak fluent French and Italian (well, my Italian is a little rusty), I’ve lived in both counties so I love the Giro and the Tour. I speak very little Spanish and have barely been to Spain so it just doesn’t feel as exciting to me. And I feel like it’s the least important tour to riders, teams and fans.
> 
> Is it worth me getting excited about the Vuelta or should I have a few weeks off GCN?



I get that, but the GC competition in the Vuelta is much less predictable than the the Giro & Tour because there are more mountain stages / hill top finishes and stupid gradients that put mere mortals into the red by just looking at them, so I do like to watch the highlights. I also have an irrational soft spot for Euskaltel Euskadi 

Re the Bora team - 4 sprinters for the La Vuelta - WTF - they must have upset the DS, cue a team of 4 come week 3 as they get sick of hacking thru the mountains / miss the time cuts. At least they will a fun few start in NL.

Re the Bora team 2. we could all read post #34, really whats the point of cutting a huge picture from twitter at post #35 @mjr


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Re the Bora team 2. we could all read post #34, really whats the point of cutting a huge picture from twitter at post #35 @mjr


Cause I missed out "Band of Brothers"....
On purpose 😁


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cause I missed out "Band of Brothers"....
> On purpose 😁



Rightly so, there is no drummer and they aren't brothers. Social media nob-heads.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I get that, but the GC competition in the Vuelta is much less predictable than the the Giro & Tour because there are more mountain stages / hill top finishes and stupid gradients that put mere mortals into the red by just looking at them, so I do like to watch the highlights. I also have an irrational soft spot for Euskaltel Euskadi
> 
> Re the Bora team - 4 sprinters for the La Vuelta - WTF - they must have upset the DS, cue a team of 4 come week 3 as they get sick of hacking thru the mountains / miss the time cuts. At least they will a fun few start in NL.
> 
> Re the Bora team 2. we could all read post #34, really whats the point of cutting a huge picture from twitter at post #35 @mjr


Starts with a team TTT....sort of missed them ! Eight summit finishes....what's not to look forward to !
This Vuelta is made for climbers...can't wait 😁
Only dilemma for me is my partners back home...I'll have to pick wisely which stages I can lay on the couch for 5/6 hours ....hope she's at work on the mountain stages.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/alafpolak1/status/1557804166315220998


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2022)

Team EmiratesUAE....Almeida, Ayuso,McNulty,Soler,Polanc, I. Oliveira ,Ackerman and Molano....
First grand tour for Ayuso who's just extended until I think 2028...looking forward to watching him race.

View: https://twitter.com/juann_ayuso/status/1558386767895695361?t=uKrs-IHnydIk_WjzMkRuJQ&s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Team EmiratesUAE....Almeida, Ayuso,McNulty,Soler,Polanc, I. Oliveira ,Ackerman and Molano....
> First grand tour for Ayuso who's just extended until I think 2028...looking forward to watching him race.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/juann_ayuso/status/1558386767895695361?t=uKrs-IHnydIk_WjzMkRuJQ&s=19




Decent team. Almeida should be in with a shout for the podium at least. 
I'm not convinced Evenepoel is a contender but it's all a bit uncertain until Roglic stops arsing about and lets us know if he's riding or not


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Decent team. Almeida should be in with a shout for the podium at least.
> I'm not convinced Evenepoel is a contender but it's all a bit uncertain until Roglic stops arsing about and lets us know if he's riding or not


Supposed to know after this weekend about Roglic...my hunch is he will be riding.
Woods and Froome meant to be on the roster for Israel aswell.😁


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Is there a deadline to declare your team or is it who signs-on on Friday morning?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

Roglic 😁 aswell as Rohan Dennis.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1559089788195569664?t=C9MedmrSHczkgZ-RWzGh8Q&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Is there a deadline to declare your team or is it who signs-on on Friday morning?


You free Friday ?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> You free Friday ?



Friday is fine, I like a TTT, but I need to be home for my birthday on Saturday...


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Friday is fine, I like a TTT, but I need to be home for my birthday on Saturday...


Right you are....there's a XXL Movistar kit in the post 😁


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Right you are....there's a XXL Movistar kit in the post 😁



XXL - rude!

which other 5 riders am I joint team leader with?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

Ineos team
Carapaz, C. Rodríguez ,Tao GH, E. Hayter Sivakov,Van Baarle, Plapp,Turner


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Debut GT for Hayter. in with a chance of youth classification maybe? very hard to know how he will fair in some "proper" mountains.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos team
> Carapaz, C. Rodríguez ,Tao GH, E. Hayter Sivakov,Van Baarle, Plapp,Turner



And Carapaz and van Baarle are leaving Ineos this year


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> And Carapaz and van Baarle are leaving Ineos this year


Look at it like a gold watch for past services ?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2022)

Do you think they're going to be all in for Carapaz ir play it by ear?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Do you think they're going to be all in for Carapaz ir play it by ear?


Definately see how it goes I'd say....Sivakov should be able to stay up there ? He's showed he has what it takes ? I feel Carapaz is one of those hit and miss,love him as a rider and his attacking style of racing.But has he been consistent.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Do you think they're going to be all in for Carapaz ir play it by ear?



He's the obvious leader, but then Tao has a (surprise) GT win to his name, and Siv, Rodr, Hayter all have potential so there will be some play it by ear as well I imagine.


----------



## Milzy (15 Aug 2022)

Are we doing velo games fantasy on this ?


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2022)

Existing 2022 code remains active for Velogames so no need to rejoin just pick a team and you will be auto entered into the league.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Are we doing velo games fantasy on this ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

I'm in
https://www.velogames.com/spain/2022/leaguescores.php?league=85782559


----------



## Jameshow (15 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> XXL - rude!
> 
> which other 5 riders am I joint team leader with?



I did a fell race a while ago and got the usual t shirt, mate comes in 10 mins behind and asked for large and was told all run out .. XL only... Should have run faster!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

A twitter thread about Velogames pricing 
View: https://twitter.com/velogames/status/1559160022009057282


I've already cobbled together my team of losers. I doubt that actually spending time thinking about it would serve me any better.


----------



## Shadow (15 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> A twitter thread about Velogames pricing


Not sure what George is on about here.



Dogtrousers said:


> I doubt that actually spending time thinking about it would serve me any better.


Agree with you about thinking too much!

Time for a fantast thread methinks rather than hijack this one.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2022)

I may be doing him a disservice but why did Ineos sign Omar Fraile on a 2 year contract at the age of 32? He's done 3 parts of fark all this year and isn't even a superdom in his home tour.
Has he had issues I don't know about but seems to be underperforming?


----------



## Milzy (17 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I may be doing him a disservice but why did Ineos sign Omar Fraile on a 2 year contract at the age of 32? He's done 3 parts of fark all this year and isn't even a superdom in his home tour.
> Has he had issues I don't know about but seems to be underperforming?



I was shocked he was listed. Don’t know what else to say really.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I may be doing him a disservice but why did Ineos sign Omar Fraile on a 2 year contract at the age of 32? He's done 3 parts of fark all this year and isn't even a superdom in his home tour.
> Has he had issues I don't know about but seems to be underperforming?


Think he was initially down with De Plus for the Vuelta but they went with youth !


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Think he was initially down with De Plus for the Vuelta but they went with youth !



Maybe he'll tear it up at the Tour of Denmark


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Maybe he'll tear it up at the Tour of Denmark


His contract 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2022)

Here you go @rich p ....stick yer 50p e/w on Enric 🙄


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Here you go @rich p ....stick yer 50p e/w on Enric 🙄



Noooooo, never again 
And he can't descend


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Noooooo, never again
> And he can't descend


He descends like me....slow and on the hoods...Impeccable safety record though.


----------



## Milzy (18 Aug 2022)

14 in now, still time for a couple of others. 
Team time trial starts tomorrow.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Aug 2022)

beware last minute drop outs - just did a quick team check and saw =one of my riders was a non starter. Quick shuffle and I now have 10 basque riders on my team


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2022)

I made some changes to my team yesterday. I think I made it significantly worse


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I made some changes to my team yesterday. I think I made it significantly worse



Do you think we need a dedicated velogames thread so as not to clog up the real thing!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

Such as this
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fantasy-vuelta-2022.287122/


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Do you think we need a dedicated velogames thread so as not to clog up the real thing!



Fair point.
But it's not like we have much to say on this thread at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

I'll start...I think Sivakov will shine at the Vuelta,I put money on him I'm that confident ! 
But I picked Carapaz for my fantasy team 🙄


----------



## Shadow (19 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll start...I think Sivakov will shine at the Vuelta,I put money on him I'm that confident !
> But I picked Carapaz for my fantasy team 🙄



What about your 'other' guy, whatsisname, the spanish rider who flatters to deceive, oh yes I remember now, Landa.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

Shadow said:


> What about your 'other' guy, whatsisname, the spanish rider who flatters to deceive, oh yes I remember now, Landa.


Landisimo 😍 He's had a podium allready....what do ya want blood !


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

It's very open - it was even more open before Roglic decided he'd have a go.
He's the bookies favourite but is he recovered? Everyone else in the GC battle has flaws of some sort.
I'm hoping Yates does what bhe did when he last flunked out in the Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

As much as I don't mind TTTs,actually thought I'd missed them.Pretty bland course though !


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

Movistar


----------



## JB052 (19 Aug 2022)

Does anyone know if Channel 4 or Quest are covering La Vuelta this year?

I can only find coverage on Eurosport or Discovery+


----------



## JB052 (19 Aug 2022)

To be clear we are only interested in watching the highlights.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

I'm pretty sure that TTTs aren't worth watching for me, unless you're actually there.
Each to their own though!


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2022)

I removed Gesink from my team last min & he’s in red now


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2022)

JB052 said:


> Does anyone know if Channel 4 or Quest are covering La Vuelta this year?
> 
> I can only find coverage on Eurosport or Discovery+



Quest have "highlights" 11pm today then 7pm


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> I removed Gesink from my team last min & he’s in red now


Yea yea....and I had the numbers to the lottery last week but forgot to put it on 😁


----------



## JB052 (19 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Quest have "highlights" 11pm today then 7pm



Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2022)

I kind of watched it, I had it with the sound off while doing some work that required concentration so I didn't see much. There didn't appear to be any hilarious ballsups, which are what makes TTTs good.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2022)

Movistar tried to foul up and their was the ongoing tension of would Evenpoel leave the rest of Quickstep behind but it was a snooze to the extent the on screen timer at the finish fell asleep.


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2022)

Apart from not liking TTTs, I also don't like starts in other countries. 
I may have mentioned it numerous times before


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2022)

Bennett back winning


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Bennett back winning


Second win of the season 😲


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Second win of the season 😲



And there aren't many sprint opportunities in the Vuelta!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> And there aren't many sprint opportunities in the Vuelta!


Happy days for me....not so much for Sam.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2022)

Praying to the wind gods for some echelons or something for today's stage...make it exciting ! 
It's gonna be a sprint isn't it...🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Praying to the wind gods for some echelons or something for today's stage...make it exciting !
> It's gonna be a sprint isn't it...🙄



Gotta love Carlton: "It couldn't be flatter if they'd ironed it"


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gotta love Carlton: "It couldn't be flatter if they'd ironed it"


There aren't many finer things in life than Sir Carlton and a sprint finish....

##@rich p choking on his cornflakes 😁


----------



## Mike_P (21 Aug 2022)

The one thing that really annoys me is Carlton and Sean continuing a conversation at the finish completely ignoring the pictures being shown. Usually you are left wondering who came 2nd,3rd,4th etc but yesterday was even a bigger farce with a crash pictured and totally ignored by them.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> The one thing that really annoys me is Carlton


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2022)

I could do with a nap...so I think I'll watch today's stage of the Tour of Boring Countries


----------



## roadrash (21 Aug 2022)

2nd win for Sam Bennet


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2022)

Valverde 😂....should of had more sun tan cream on.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Aug 2022)

Well that's the flat lands out of the way. Bennet is on form, I was pleased for Dan McLay, decent form, I hope he manages to nick on of the few remaining sprint chances, not least to boost my fantasy squad! Tuesday might be a reduced bunch sprint, lets hope he has the legs to get over the cheeky cat 3 near the end still at the pointy end of the race.

Loved listening to Carlton etc moaning that whilst the Dutch might have great infrastructure for commuters and school kids on bikes, all those segregation lanes and brickwork makes racing thru the urban streets a ruddy dangerous nightmare.

Also nice to see some of the Basque boys out in the breaks, expect more of that this week too as they get back to home soil proper.


----------



## bladesman73 (22 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Well that's the flat lands out of the way. Bennet is on form, I was pleased for Dan McLay, decent form, I hope he manages to nick on of the few remaining sprint chances, not least to boost my fantasy squad! Tuesday might be a reduced bunch sprint, lets hope he has the legs to get over the cheeky cat 3 near the end still at the pointy end of the race.
> 
> Loved listening to Carlton etc moaning that whilst the Dutch might have great infrastructure for commuters and school kids on bikes, all those segregation lanes and brickwork makes racing thru the urban streets a ruddy dangerous nightmare.
> 
> Also nice to see some of the Basque boys out in the breaks, expect more of that this week too as they get back to home soil proper.



Carlton is full of crap. I have cycled all over NL for years, riding thru urban areas and raced in small events as well, it is safe and easy to ride at speed in urban parts so long as you can handle a bike properly.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2022)

bladesman73 said:


> Carlton is full of crap. I have cycled all over NL for years, riding thru urban areas and raced in small events as well, it is safe and easy to ride at speed in urban parts so long as you can handle a bike properly.


Yes, the difficulties were mainly that the riders using the cycleways as shortcuts were jumping kerbs into and out of them, because most of the usual entrances were taped off or otherwise obstructed because using them is against UCI rules.

A few relegations and fines might concentrate the minds of those bunny-hopping bozos. If Vos can be disqualified for 5 seconds of puppy-paws, why not punish this more dangerous behaviour too?


----------



## cougie uk (22 Aug 2022)

bladesman73 said:


> Carlton is full of crap. I have cycled all over NL for years, riding thru urban areas and raced in small events as well, it is safe and easy to ride at speed in urban parts so long as you can handle a bike properly.



Wasn't Valverde angry about the courses in the Netherlands too ?


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Wasn't Valverde angry about the courses in the Netherlands too ?


Yeah but I'm pretty sure Valverde hates the place. I think he's only ever ridden Amstel Gold and the 2012 World Champs there, excluding foreign race starts.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

bladesman73 said:


> Carlton is full of crap. I have cycled all over NL for years, riding thru urban areas and raced in small events as well, it is safe and easy to ride at speed in urban parts so long as you can handle a bike properly.



Yeah but you've not raced in a full tour peleton but I'm pleased your a better bike handler than the pros.
🤣


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

Now we're over the excitement....breakaway or is it Evenepoel today !


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Now we're over the excitement....breakaway or is it Evenepoel today !



Some sort of reduced sprint I think. That last climb isn't enough nor close enough to the finish to drop all the sprinters, although some of the bigger/ pure sprinters might get dropped. Will also suit the classics rider type fast men so lots of people motivated to bring any break back, IMVHO


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2022)

I wonder what form Alaphilippe's in. Is he just there to finish his crash recovery/help out Remco? Or could we see an explosive attack and lunatic descent today?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Some sort of reduced sprint I think. That last climb isn't enough nor close enough to the finish to drop all the sprinters, although some of the bigger/ pure sprinters might get dropped. Will also suit the classics rider type fast men so lots of people motivated to bring any break back, IMVHO


No way are any of the big sprinters going to be there in the end....either they let a breakaway go or they fight themselves Roglic,Allaphillipe,Evenepoel?


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder what form Alaphilippe's in. Is he just there to finish his crash recovery/help out Remco? Or could we see an explosive attack and lunatic descent today?



I guess we'll find out, its the sort of stage if he wasn't just back from injury and potentially also working for Remco (who might also fancy his chances) would have Ala pip written all over it.

Hayter could have a chance, he can climb and sprint.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

deep joy, one of my Euskadi boys, Joan Bou, has gone first over the cat 2 climb to take the KOM on the road (but still a cat 3 to come). Let hope that's a sign he'll be getting into breaks and aiming for KOM points on days to come...

break at less than 3 mins at moment so on a tight leash


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> deep joy, one of my Euskadi boys, Joan Bou, has gone first over the cat 2 climb to take the KOM on the road (but still a cat 3 to come). Let hope that's a sign he'll be getting into breaks and aiming for KOM points on days to come...
> 
> break at less than 3 mins at moment so on a tight leash


2 mins the break now....there controlling it.Goung to be a fast stage !


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2022)

ROG


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

I think we can put the bad back thingy to bed !


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

@rich p Mas in third....did I drink too much this afternoon?


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

Hayter 7th, got himself a bit gapped on the run in and had to work hard to get back on.

Bou in polka dots  must be worth a couple of fantasy points!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Hayter 7th, got himself a bit gapped on the run in and had to work hard to get back on.
> 
> Bou in polka dots  must be worth a couple of fantasy points!


He beat Evenepoel...but more importantly Sivakov in fifth 😁


----------



## Milzy (23 Aug 2022)

Do you think the shadey superman Lopez will do anything or after his scare with the law he may not be that super anymore?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2022)

Jumbo four different red jersey wearers in four days....their taking the p1ss aren't they 😁


----------



## McNobber (23 Aug 2022)

Carlton is a mahoosive nobber.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2022)

Tomorrow's stage is Irun to Bilbao but the cyclists should go a bit faster...


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Jumbo four different red jersey wearers in four days....their taking the p1ss aren't they 😁



It's called winning the TTT ahead of flat stages and finishing in different orders everyday.

On this early evidence Roglic looks like his back has recovered and he means business!!

May well be a bit of proper GC action today with 2 ascents of the cat 2 on the finishing circuit, no major gaps though. Outside chance of a breakaway staying away, although Jumbo aren't usually a team that will give up the leaders jersey for tactical reasons, they might want a show of strength and try to hold it all they way to Madrid. has that veer been done in a grand tour, same team but multiple riders holding the jersey from stage 1 to the end?

Oh and Hayter needs to learn to descend from what I gathered from yesterdays highlights, they taught Froome how to so I guess they can do the same again.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Aug 2022)

roadrash said:


> ROG



Yes, but can't help feeling the race is now over in the first week!

It's hard to see a meaningful challenge to him.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, but can't help feeling the race is now over in the first week!
> 
> It's hard to see a meaningful challenge to him.


I've been waiting for that since stage one 😂


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, but can't help feeling the race is now over in the first week!
> 
> It's hard to see a meaningful challenge to him.



Is this a stray post about Pog from the first week of the TdF


----------



## mjr (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Oh and Hayter needs to learn to descend from what I gathered from yesterdays highlights, they taught Froome how to so I guess they can do the same again.


Hayter definitely needs to learn to descend. He only moved from second -last in the peloton to seventh yesterday. Should have moved to second so he could hit the front early and die on his bottom like Valvpiti.

Roglič could be bluffing and fade later, like those big guns who attack strangely early in a monument.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

mjr said:


> Hayter definitely needs to learn to descend. He only moved from second -last in the peloton to seventh yesterday. Should have moved to second so he could hit the front early and die on his bottom like Valvpiti.
> 
> Roglič could be bluffing and fade later, like those big guns who attack strangely early in a monument.


Hayter 3rd on GC....what is he doing


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

I have Hayter at 9/1 for the win today


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I have Hayter at 9/1 for the win today



I hope that's not a big stake.... he's only got 2 or 3km after the last downhill bit finishes to gain back all the places he'll lose on the descent....


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I hope that's not a big stake.... he's only got 2 or 3km after the last downhill bit finishes to gain back all the places he'll lose on the descent....


Lol....there's no big bets from me ! Only big wins 🙄
I'd be surprised if the break doesn't make it today,but in the words of the great Rogla "no risk,no glory"


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd be surprised if the break doesn't make it today



depends mainly on Jumbo's desire to hang onto or relinquish red jersey I would say. I'm not sure they'd let Hayter get away in a break though so your bet looks doomed 

could take a while for a "desirable" break to form, but* if *a decent group with no proper GC threats form it will probably stay away as the GC teams will want to save their legs for the summit finish tmr.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> depends mainly on Jumbo's desire to hang onto or relinquish red jersey I would say. I'm not sure they'd let Hayter get away in a break though so your bet looks doomed
> 
> could take a while for a "desirable" break to form, but* if *a decent group with no proper GC threats form it will probably stay away as the GC teams will want to save their legs for the summit finish tmr.


I never mentioned Hayter from the break....If he wins it it's from the GC.
That's the risk of a 9/1 bet....personally speaking I'm thinking Jumbo won't mind the red jersey being loaned out for a couple of days.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I never mentioned Hayter from the break....If he wins it it's from the GC.


as previously explained ^^ that isn't going to happen because he cant descend ... but I hope I'm wrong.

Fred Wright might have a chance from a breakaway.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> as previously explained ^^ that isn't going to happen because he cant descend ... but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Fred Wright might have a chance from a breakaway.


Can't descend 🙄 I guess its a change from "he can only ride at the back" 
Hayter never came to this race for GC...I'd say he'll be more after stage wins.
His results for this year alone more than speak for themselves.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Well he's made a solo break for it...watch this space.....


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> as previously explained ^^ that isn't going to happen because he cant descend ... but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Fred Wright might have a chance from a breakaway.



whisper it quietly, Fred has made it into the 17 strong break....


----------



## Milzy (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I never mentioned Hayter from the break....If he wins it it's from the GC.
> That's the risk of a 9/1 bet....personally speaking I'm thinking Jumbo won't mind the red jersey being loaned out for a couple of days.


You should be backing Fred Wright.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

Soler ! Like the nod to Movistar 😂


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> as previously explained ^^ that isn't going to happen because he cant descend ... but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Fred Wright might have a chance from a breakaway.


FW nearly made it. 3rd on stage and pipped to Roja by Molards 2 bonus seconds for coming 4th


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> FW nearly made it. 3rd on stage and pipped to Roja by Molards 2 bonus seconds for coming 4th



What a shame after Fred's efforts in the Tour too


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2022)

fred will come good, he knows hes in my fantasy team


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

he's defo knocking on the door of a big win


----------



## mjr (24 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Soler ! Like the nod to Movistar 😂
> View attachment 658574


Hey! Movistar! Take a look at what you could have won! 🤣


----------



## Chislenko (24 Aug 2022)

mjr said:


> Hey! Movistar! Take a look at what you could have won! 🤣



The Movistar team car handed him the bottle on the final climb.


----------



## bladesman73 (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yeah but you've not raced in a full tour peleton but I'm pleased your a better bike handler than the pros.
> 🤣



It wasn't the pros moaning it was kirby you donger 🤣🤣 Oh, and it's 'you're' not 'your'.


----------



## bladesman73 (24 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Wasn't Valverde angry about the courses in the Netherlands too ?



He always has beef about something...🤔


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2022)

Netflix part three....The Least Expected Bottle 

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1562477814435131393?t=U2bWkcP6N8NzH7D5A4eE8g&s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2022)

bladesman73 said:


> He always has beef about something...🤔



That was dirty Bertie...


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

1st summit finish, put your £1 bet on the Rog today @Adam4868 

If he is in as good a form as he looks, then he wont be able to resist going for the stage win. Be interesting to see who else had decent climbing form.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 658601
> 
> 1st summit finish, put your £1 bet on the Rog today @Adam4868
> 
> If he is in as good a form as he looks, then he wont be able to resist going for the stage win. Be interesting to see who else had decent climbing form.


At the outright favourite at 3/1 I'll resist your tip thanks.I dont back favourites very often.
If I was a betting man I'd more likely go with Vine at 11/1 or Polanc at 40/1.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> At the outright favourite at 3/1 I'll resist your tip thanks.I dont back favourites very often.
> If I was a betting man I'd more likely go with Vine at 11/1 or Polanc at 40/1.



I rarely bet at all but yes 3/1 isn't good value, as reasonable chance of a breakaway succeeding again.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2022)

If THV wanted to give the jersey yesterday they won't want it back today unless Rog can't help himself!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> If THV wanted to give the jersey yesterday they won't want it back today unless Rog can't help himself!



They just need to make sure Molard isn't more than 4 minutes back ....which shouldn't be too difficult, he's a decent climber and will be motivated to keep it.

*other options exist that arent right craddock 

Or let Bakelants have a minute + if he can stay in the break

FDJ are sat on the front of the Peloton motivated to keep Molard in Roja. Perfect for Rog


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1562741044961505280?t=aT5jitVptqPcUI__W6a8BA&s=19

Bit of a change in weather on today's stage !


----------



## Chislenko (25 Aug 2022)

Don't suppose anyone is putting any money on Jesus Herrada🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Can't see the break lasting today.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2022)

state of that road surface


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2022)

well this descent should be fun....


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

roadrash said:


> well this descent should be fun....


Don't sit on Mas wheel....
Would love Padun to take this stage but it's a big ask


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't sit on Mas wheel....
> Would love Padun to take this stage but it's a big ask



no chance

hey this is interesting, Molard has slipped out the back of peloton, but Fred wright is still there......

Now Molard might make i back on the descent, but will he stay there up the final climb???


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Padun came down that descent like me on a sunny day !


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Remco is surely going to go for this on final climb ?


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2022)

kirby... paduns looking good sean , what could go against him...

kelly , in his best deadpan voice..... the clock


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2022)

Yates having a go


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Remco drops Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> If I was a betting man I'd more likely go with Vine at 11/1 or Polanc at 40/1.


Come on Jay.... Evenepoel doesn't like the rain 😁


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2022)

Jay Vine takes his first win as a pro, even though we could see feck all


----------



## Legs (25 Aug 2022)

Is Fred Wright MIA?

edit - came in with the autobus, 26:40 down.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

Legs said:


> Is Fred Wright MIA?
> 
> edit - came in with the autobus, 26:40 down.



yes, must have cracked up the last climb, his team worked to drop Molard, who then go back on on the descent, and had the last laugh.

Love Carlton commentating when he cant see a thing, doesn't change his accuracy of who's who


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Class top ten right there  
Roglic being a minute down and Ineos with three riders in the top ten ! Makes for some exciting stages.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 658650
> 
> Class top ten right there
> Roglic being a minute down and Ineos with three riders in the top ten ! Makes for some exciting stages.



It wasn't all over after all


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> It wasn't all over after all


Please tell me you had your 50p e/w on Enric 
Impressive ride by him today,plus he hit the deck once !


----------



## Shadow (25 Aug 2022)

I was quite impressed with Ayuso. Although it came to nothing and possibly a waste of energy. Looking forward to see him on bigger climbs...in the dry. Which eejit said the rain in spain falls on the plain?!!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

Jay Vines stage win was a monster ride today....he wasn't even in the break ! More than matched Remco on the final climb aswell.
Obviously I'm also happy I backed him 😁


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Please tell me you had your 50p e/w on Enric
> Impressive ride by him today,plus he hit the deck once !



Nooooo, I only back him when he's useless


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Nooooo, I only back him when he's useless


Used Remco as a Derny pacer


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class top ten right there
> Roglic being a minute down and Ineos with three riders in the top ten ! Makes for some exciting stages.



Certainly spiced thing up a bit. I reckon a breakaway will succeed today but expect some attacks within the GC group up the 2nd half of the Cat1 and some desperate chasing down into Cistierna.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Certainly spiced thing up a bit. I reckon a breakaway will succeed today but expect some attacks within the GC group up the 2nd half of the Cat1 and some desperate chasing down into Cistierna.


Fred Wright...not again 🙄


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Jay Vines stage win was a monster ride today....he wasn't even in the break ! More than matched Remco on the final climb aswell.
> Obviously I'm also happy I backed him 😁



Great call on Jay Vine btw... chapeau!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Great call on Jay Vine btw... chapeau!


Beginners luck 🤞


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Fred Wright...not again 🙄



Go Fred!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Six riders in a break with 180 k to go...
Fred Wright.....suprised ! 
Harisson Sweeny
Jesus Herrada
Omer Goldstein
Samuele Battistella
Jimmy Janssens


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2022)

> Pedersen: “Today is not a breakaway day”
> 12:45
> Trek-Segafredo are controlling the break after Mads Pedersen announced his ambitions at the start of the day:


I guess he fancies his chances of a stage win if they can drop Bennet up the slope and reel in the break down the other side.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Come on Fred !


----------



## Legs (26 Aug 2022)

Tense!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Be gutted if Wright doesn't take this !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Feck !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Don't suppose anyone is putting any money on Jesus Herrada🙂


I hope you did 😍


----------



## Chislenko (26 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope you did 😍



Not a betting man Adam, in fact in 66 years on this planet I have never been in a betting shop and wouldn't have a clue what to do if I did!!

Perhaps I need one of those "bucket lists" 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Not a betting man Adam, in fact in 66 years on this planet I have never been in a betting shop and wouldn't have a clue what to do if I did!!
> 
> Perhaps I need one of those "bucket lists" 🙂


Just say no.....


----------



## Chislenko (26 Aug 2022)

Cofidis fighting relegation, maybe Jesus does save after all 🙂


----------



## Milzy (26 Aug 2022)

Never expected that. Fred wanted it so badly he went way WAY too early.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2022)

It's going to be a lumpy weekend - I had serious doubts about Remco's chances on the steep, high bits but he may prove me wrong. He V certainly looked the strongest the other day. 
And if he's still in the lead on Tuesday's TT he may well add some more time there.
A slow burner after wasting time in Dutchland but it could be a good few days.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> It's going to be a lumpy weekend - I had serious doubts about Remco's chances on the steep, high bits but he may prove me wrong. He V certainly looked the strongest the other day.
> And if he's still in the lead on Tuesday's TT he may well add some more time there.
> A slow burner after wasting time in Dutchland but it could be a good few days.


He'll try and stay in red at least until the TT.Class rider but has he got it over the three weeks,I'm not too sure...or is his team strong enough ? Sure he'll go for it again today anyway.
I hope it stays within a minute whoever until the last week,too many GC men who haven't shown up yet.
I've gone with Sivakov 40/1 😁
Although I was actually tempted for Mas !


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Never expected that. Fred wanted it so badly he went way WAY too early.


Get your money on him for Flanders next year....
Bound to win sooner or later 😁


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Get your money on him for Flanders next year....
> Bound to win sooner or later 😁



He's been a revelation. Was Ellingworth at Bahrain Victorious when they signed him? It was shrewd move by someone when he was an unknown.
It's all the rage signing young unproven riders these days, but flew under the radar while Cav was there too.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> He's been a revelation. Was Ellingworth at Bahrain Victorious when they signed him? It was shrewd move by someone when he was an unknown.
> It's all the rage signing young unproven riders these days, but flew under the radar while Cav was there too.


Yes Ellingsworth signed him...I presume he knew him from the British cycling academy,he was at Manchester.Big mates with Ethan Hayter.


----------



## roadrash (27 Aug 2022)

Jay vine goes it alone........ again


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2022)

Amazing ride by Vine again.
Evenepoel holding up so far!
Lllllllllandissimo blowing up though @Adam4868


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Amazing ride by Vine again.
> Evenepoel holding up so far!
> Lllllllllandissimo blowing up though @Adam4868


Long live the king 👑

View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1563102097771417600?t=ltq627KQ6btZ_9Ob0kW53Q&s=19


----------



## rualexander (27 Aug 2022)

Anyone else getting a terrible picture on GCN when watching via Chromecast?
Low resolution nearly the whole time, buffering, etc.
I can watch the Tour of Deutschland with a perfect picture, so it can't be my connection.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Confession time. I find it very hard to get excited about the Vuelta. I speak fluent French and Italian (well, my Italian is a little rusty), I’ve lived in both counties so I love the Giro and the Tour. I speak very little Spanish and have barely been to Spain so it just doesn’t feel as exciting to me. And I feel like it’s the least important tour to riders, teams and fans.
> 
> Is it worth me getting excited about the Vuelta or should I have a few weeks off GCN?



Love it. Spent a couple of weeks cycling in those northern mountain areas so like watching it for that. I guess it is no.3 in terms of popularity though?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Kuss not starting ☹️


View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1563817429305905153?t=QpzTnPEKxbpdeSMR-FLZGQ&s=19


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

Have you seen the end of todays stage? 24% max in last km ... good grief! A smattering of cat 1 to 3's beforehand as a warm up 😓


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Roglic day 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> Anyone else getting a terrible picture on GCN when watching via Chromecast?
> Low resolution nearly the whole time, buffering, etc.
> I can watch the Tour of Deutschland with a perfect picture, so it can't be my connection.


I've not noticed to be honest...tried it today and it seems good.I have a fire stick so mostly watch it on that.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

WTF is Kirby self-gratifying on about Louis Meintjes again and again and again FFS


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> WTF is Kirby self-gratifying on about Louis Meintjes again and again and again FFS


You think Mas is going to try something ?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> You think Mas is going to try something ?



No, I don't think he's got the engine to attack Remco. He'll grimace his way up. 
I forgot to mention I have Mas in my fantasy team... Luis not Enric though


----------



## Chislenko (28 Aug 2022)

Nine days in and I have just realised no Caja Rural in a Spanish race.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

I've realised now that Carlton knows exactly what he's doing when he continually misreads and misunderstands the race and the tactics. 
He's performing a public sevice in case there's any new to cycling viewers watching.
I can't think of any other explanation...


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Remco 😲


----------



## Milzy (28 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco 😲



Yep I doubted him but I suppose he had to be back to full form eventually. He’s in amazing shape, he can hold on & take this GT I’m sure.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Yep I doubted him but I suppose he had to be back to full form eventually. He’s in amazing shape, he can hold on & take this GT I’m sure.


It's not over till it's over....I'd say Roglics not done yet !


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's not over till it's over....I'd say Roglics not done yet !



Yes plenty could change, if Remco hangs in on TT and next flat stages he is in with a good shout back in the mountains. Big 'if' though.


----------



## Milzy (28 Aug 2022)

I think Rog will slowly slip away with his weakened team. Remco doing amazing but if he fades someone else might creep out of the shadows & steal it. If the latter happens it will make this grand tour really special.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think Rog will slowly slip away with his weakened team. Remco doing amazing but if he fades someone else might creep out of the shadows & steal it. If the latter happens it will make this grand tour really special.


I'm sorta hoping for the opposite....Rog is far from his best,lack of racing/fitness ? I want him to come good for the final week.Im not that keen on happy endings,I'm more a heartbreak one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2022)

What's happened to Sepp Kuss and the rest of the Jumbos?. I've not been following super close but Rog seems to spend a terrible lot of time on his own. Where is his minder?

Or have I just been tuning in too late and Kuss has been doing a sterling job but has just dropped off when I join the race.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> What's happened to Sepp Kuss and the rest of the Jumbos?. I've not been following super close but Rog seems to spend a terrible lot of time on his own. Where is his minder?


Kuss is out of the race with a non Covid fever


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Kuss is out of the race with a non Covid fever



Ah, that would go some way to explaining why I haven't seen him 

Since when?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah, that would go some way to explaining why I haven't seen him
> 
> Since when?



Only DNSed today but Chris Harper, next vest placed TJV rider came down in the same crash as Tao


----------



## Mike_P (28 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Only DNSed today but Chris Harper, next vest placed TJV rider came down in the same crash as Tao



Harper did finish 14:19 down


----------



## Jameshow (28 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Harper did finish 14:19 down



And a good deal of gravel rash, rather him than me showering and sleeping tonight. 

I'd be asking for a pint or two for medical purposes!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2022)

Louis Meintjes





Lee Evans


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Aug 2022)

I hope you're all looking forward to the TT on Tuesday.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I hope you're all looking forward to the TT on Tuesday.



Indeed. Reckon I might have got a good view of them speeding in to Alicante from last visit there . Lovely city.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2022)

Another one down for Jumbo ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1564267888290283524?t=B-cf86zxyXyM7BMJcSDVNw&s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Another one down for Jumbo ☹️
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1564267888290283524?t=B-cf86zxyXyM7BMJcSDVNw&s=19




Rog's helpers are dropping like flies . Maybe they've all got a fiver on Remco...


----------



## Milzy (29 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I hope you're all looking forward to the TT on Tuesday.


Remco 1st Rog 2nd Yates 3rd.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Remco 1st Rog 2nd Yates 3rd.



Has Mas exploded?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Remco 1st Rog 2nd Yates 3rd.


You'd get 40/1 on Yates for a podium 😲


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Feck had him for a podium place today ☹️
Gutted for him...thought we might of seen more of him in the final week.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1564524546593636352?t=q5MK97T12iFcUdykv5d2IA&s=19


----------



## Mike_P (30 Aug 2022)

From Procyclingstats


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Harry Sweeny out also.

View: https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/status/1564573401892659202?t=cFuBjv4_4qqQjP4zBawIdg&s=19


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2022)

Damn, let's hope the GC riders stay clear


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Aug 2022)

I want to buy all the cotton wool you have. Enough to wrap up a cyclist. Just charge it to my account. Name? Yes ... Lefevre.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Sam Bennet out by the looks of it....right I'll shut up now !


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Believe the hype....Remco 😍


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Believe the hype....Remco 😍



Wow. I may even watch the highlights.

Worth saying that Rog is by no means in terrible shape. Despite getting Remco'd in the past few stages he's still the best of the rest.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Aug 2022)

Some nice grouping from my team Cofidis, four out of the last six!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Aug 2022)

Stunning by Remco! 2 mins 41 secs over Pog now. He's in red for a long old while.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Stunning by Remco! 2 mins 41 secs over Pog now. He's in red for a long old while.


Pog 😁


----------



## Shadow (30 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> He's in red for a long old while.



How long is a 'long old while'? 
2 days? - big lump on thursday
5 days? - big lumps at the weekend
2 weeks? - lets see how the third week plays out, Quick Step are not exactly overwhelmed with mountain support.

Mas, Yates and UAE may have some input into the final podium too.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Shadow said:


> How long is a 'long old while'?
> 2 days? - big lump on thursday
> 5 days? - big lumps at the weekend
> 2 weeks? - lets see how the third week plays out, Quick Step are not exactly overwhelmed with mountain support.
> ...


One bad day 🤞


----------



## Jameshow (30 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> Remco 1st Rog 2nd Yates 3rd.





Shadow said:


> How long is a 'long old while'?
> 2 days? - big lump on thursday
> 5 days? - big lumps at the weekend
> 2 weeks? - lets see how the third week plays out, Quick Step are not exactly overwhelmed with mountain support.
> ...



Jumbo hasn't a great team either?!


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pog 😁



Oops .. easily done!


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Aug 2022)

Shadow said:


> How long is a 'long old while'?
> 2 days? - big lump on thursday
> 5 days? - big lumps at the weekend
> 2 weeks? - lets see how the third week plays out, Quick Step are not exactly overwhelmed with mountain support.
> ...



Hard to say, but he's in good nick for sure so if he makes it to next rest day after the Sierras, who knows.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2022)

It ain't over till it's over but Remco and Rog still look a cut above the others and Remco has shown vulnerabilities before.

We haven't seen him climb this well though. I hope he does carry it off without it being a procession. 
The prospect of Pog v Vingo v Bernal v Eveneporl at next year's tour is mouthwatering


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2022)

Oh, sorry @Adam4868 , v Froomedawg too


----------



## Milzy (30 Aug 2022)

Another sprint stage. I thought it was mostly hill stages. I hope Remco & Prim fade away & a shock winner comes through.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2022)

Ineos did ok today I think,three riders in the top ten Rodriguez,Sivakov and Tao rode good TTs.
With Rodriguez in fourth on GC they've got riders to play with in the upcoming stages.Could make the podium ?


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos did ok today I think,three riders in the top ten Rodriguez,Sivakov and Tao rode good TTs.
> With Rodriguez in fourth on GC they've got riders to play with in the upcoming stages.Could make the podium ?



Rodriguez looked classy - Movistar need to offer him big bucks to bail them out


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2022)

That was a pretty impressive time trial win!


----------



## matticus (31 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wow. I may even watch the highlights.



Very exciting - just about everyone finished in a different time. In some cases, this changed the numerical values in the General Classification.

I may watch it again!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Very exciting - just about everyone finished in a different time. In some cases, this changed the numerical values in the General Classification.
> 
> I may watch it again!



Almeida (I think) went the wrong way down a side road and had to turn round. Always good entertainment value.


----------



## matticus (31 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Almeida (I think) went the wrong way down a side road and had to turn round. Always good entertainment value.



You could see that by following me on any long ride. For free!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Rodriguez looked classy - Movistar need to offer him big bucks to bail them out


Slovenians ! It's all about the Spanish....with the odd Belgian.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Feck....fancied him aswell !

Seems like Covid is back with a vengeance at this tour ! 
View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1564910546977177606?t=4441UCBUUNVSWmhBIsXZZw&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Simon Yates aswell ! 

View: https://twitter.com/GreenEDGEteam/status/1564889603282280448?t=Z_HoQQAo7va8050xsKe9bA&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2022)

5 DNS in total. Bad day for Equipo Kern Pharma.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

Cycling news verdict on that stage, LOL


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2022)

Anyone want to guess the number of DNS tomorrow.

I'm going for four.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cycling news verdict on that stage, LOL
> View attachment 659491



Glad I only watched the last 5 kms!


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone want to guess the number of DNS tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going for four.



Bloody covid


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Did I miss anything 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone want to guess the number of DNS tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going for four.


Allaphillipe will be out after that crash....looked like a collarbone ☹️


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Allaphillipe will be out after that crash....looked like a collarbone ☹️



Oh FFS. I missed that too


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

Froomo suffered in that one, one of the few not to arrive in the peloton.
Big lump at the end of tomorrows stage should be interesting?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Oh FFS. I missed that too


Dislocated right shoulder for Allaphillipe


----------



## Jameshow (31 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Dislocated right shoulder for Allaphillipe



At least not collar bone. 
Why didn't he pop it back in like the guy in tdf?!!!🤔🤣🤔🤣


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> At least not collar bone.
> Why didn't he pop it back in like the guy in tdf?!!!🤔🤣🤔🤣


French are a lot softer than Slovenians 😲
Seriously though I hope he can get well for for the world champs


----------



## Milzy (31 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone want to guess the number of DNS tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going for four.



I’m going for 3


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m going for 3


Higher !


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2022)

And so it begins ... Boy van Poppel of IWG out with Covid

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1565270773673107458


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

good grief! Did many drop out of the other two GT's? Can't remember.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2022)

Santiago Buitrago (BHV) is Covid abandon number 22 of this Vuelta


----------



## Chislenko (1 Sep 2022)

If all these people keep dropping out someone from Cofidis might get in the top 50🙂🙂


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

Yoinks!
The full list of COVID-19 abandons at the Vuelta​
Dan Hoole (Trek-Segafredo) 
Jan Hirt (Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert)
Jaakko Hänninen (AG2R Citroën)
Andrea Vendrame (AG2R Citroën) 
Mark Donovan (Team DSM)
Victor Langellotti (Burgos-BH)
Anthony Delaplace (Arkéa-Samsic)
Pieter Serry (QuickStep-AlphaVinyl) 
Wout Poels (Bahrain Victorious) 
Ethan Hayter (Ineos Grenadiers) 
Edoardo Affini (Jumbo-Visma)
José Herrada (Cofidis) 
Harry Sweeny (Lotto Soudal) 
Jarrid Drizners (Lotto Soudal)
Mathias Norsgaard (Movistar) 
Sam Bennett (Bora-Hansgrohe)
Simon Yates (BikeExchange-Jayco) 
Pavel Sivakov (Ineos Grenadiers)
Pau Miquel (Kern Pharma)
Roger Adria (Kern Pharma)
Hector Carretero (Kern Pharma)
Santiago Buitrago (Bahrain Victorious)
Boy van Poppel (Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert)


----------



## Mike_P (1 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> If all these people keep dropping out someone from Cofidis might get in the top 50🙂🙂



More will there be enough left to fill a Top 50 come Madrid.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

I think there are 8 more non-covid withdrawals to add to that list above, Alaphilippe etc.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2022)

https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling...n-list-3-covid-19-cases-add-to-races-outbreak


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2022)

Richie Carapaz finds his legs and wins the stage from the break ! Enjoyed that.
Over in GC buisness as usual.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

Yay, picked one at last!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2022)

Funny couple of days with a few moving into the top 10 due to being disregarded in the break and covid. I guess the true order may be clearer after the weekend. Can't see Polanc or Kelderman hanging on. Jay Vine couldn't hang on surprisingly on the last climb. 
Remco still showing no sign of weakness.


----------



## matticus (2 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yoinks!
> The full list of COVID-19 abandons at the Vuelta​
> Dan Hoole (Trek-Segafredo)
> Jan Hirt (Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert)
> ...



This is really very sad. But probably the right thing for the organisers to do.

It seems some riders are commenting on the paradox between the stringent rules and testing, vs the human zoo that the riders are subjected to, especially around stage finishes. I have some sympathy for them. (I've only heard Remco actually speak on this.)


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1565641126937300996?t=ktXeP3PzNrOr2vGGBNMYLg&s=19

Anyone know the difference between this and Sivakov ?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2022)

Answered my own question above.

View: https://twitter.com/BenjiNaesen/status/1565648936806875136?t=xssxiIoPpYsyn64OIdFVzg&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1565641126937300996?t=ktXeP3PzNrOr2vGGBNMYLg&s=19
> 
> Anyone know the difference between this and Sivakov ?




From memory of Bob Jungels and ... er ... someone else, on the Jumbo team ... at the Tour, I think it was to do with "viral load". If they have a low viral load they can be allowed to continue.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2022)

Back to the hills. Similar profile to Thursday and tomorrow but different gradients.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

Yeah, last 20km looks tough today, GC's will need a bit left in the tank for tomorrow's 8000ft+ finish I would have thought? Is this where we see what Remco is made of? Enjoying this Vuelta


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is this where we see what Remco is made of?



I guess so. I hope he's tested!


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2022)

soigneur down.....


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2022)

rog on the attack, ...can he make owt of it


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2022)

evenopoel cracked


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2022)

first sign of weakness


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

Epic by Carapaz! Remco hung in really well, thought he was toast. Will be fascinating tomorrow


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2022)

I wonder if Rog will go earlier tomorrow. I thought Chris Harper did a sterling job for him too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2022)

Woo proper highlights to watch when I get home


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2022)

Late to the party work ☹️
Great stage ! Love the way Carapaz races and a well deserved stage win.
Chapeau to Roglic aswell....who said it was over


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2022)

Roglic will attack early tommorow...he'll take red


----------



## Domus (3 Sep 2022)

Epic entertainment on that last climb, everywhere you looked something was happening. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## T4tomo (4 Sep 2022)

That was a proper stage. Was it a just a bad day for Remco, or is he running out of gas.

Well find out today I reckon.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2022)

Superman favourite for today's stage 😁
Can't wait...and I've got to go out,family stuff on Sundays ☹️


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Superman favourite for today's stage 😁
> Can't wait...and I've got to go out,family stuff on Sundays ☹️



I feel the pain, same here, it will be re-runs of vuelta and the mighty reds toppling Arsenal 
*edit .... trip cancelled, wahey!


----------



## Milzy (4 Sep 2022)

I’m shocked there’s only 4 of us on the velo games tour of Britain. Where’s our community sense of fun? 
I hope Louis Meintjes wins today’s stage.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2022)

What's the point of TJV all sprinting off the front and 2 minutes later they're all fucjed and Roglic just has Harper again


----------



## Mike_P (4 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> What's the point of TJV all sprinting off the front and 2 minutes later they're all fucjed and Roglic just has Harper again



Probably been reading the Movistar guide to how to win a race (Astana edited edition)


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2022)

Evenepoel looking stronger toda14 kms to go y but


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2022)

superman lopez...........


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2022)

And now Mas


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2022)

Great stage so far. 
Has Mas ever attacked before? 
Arensman catching Soler now


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2022)

rog goes


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2022)

Evenepoel still has 94 seconds over Roglic and unless I'm mistaken I don't think there are any HC/ESP climbs remaining. Still time?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2022)

Just caught up on today's racing and didn't dissapoint ! 
Remco proved he can climb at altitude and has 1,34 over Roglic and 2 on Mas 😲
Mas looks the best I've seen him ? Probally because it's the one time @rich p didn't back him 😁
Still think anyone of these can win this Vuelta but there going to have to non stop attack...makes for a good final week though.
Tactically WTF are Almedia and Ayuso doing 🙄


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Tactically WTF are Almedia and Ayuso doing



That team is a shambles with Soler flying solo too


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> That team is a shambles with Soler flying solo too


Really didn't get that today....Carapaz burnt himself for Rodriguez in that group.Then when he blew....Ayuso and Almeida should of worked together surely? But decided to go it alone.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2022)

I think this year has seen some of the best racing for a long while .


----------



## matticus (5 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Evenepoel still has 94 seconds over Roglic and unless I'm mistaken I don't think there are any HC/ESP climbs remaining. Still time?



It's so hard to call!! 
You could say Remco has it under control, but he's playing a game of fine margins ... Or
You could say that Rog now has momentum mentally, and seems to be coming good at the right time. 94 seconds can disappear in 10km, and Stage 20 has plenty of climbing. But was he already on his ragged limit the 2 times he _has _gained time over Remco??


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> Stage 20 has plenty of climbing



Tmr & sunday aside, all this week has either a summit finish or plenty of climbing or both. Opportunities for Rog to attack. He was a bit conservative yday, attacking late in case Remco was strong and countered him / recovered and countered him. Also week 3 of a grand tour is new territory for Remco, in the 21 Giro he cracked on stage 16 and retired at end of 17.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Tmr & sunday aside, all this week has either a summit finish or plenty of climbing or both. Opportunities for Rog to attack. He was a bit conservative yday, attacking late in case Remco was strong and countered him / recovered and countered him. Also week 3 of a grand tour is new territory for Remco, in the 21 Giro he cracked on stage 16 and retired at end of 17.


Roglic attacked late because he was on his limit.Evenpoel stuck his nose in the wind and proved how good he was up the last climb.
Teamwise I think Jumbo are stronger than Quickstep and that could possibly open up things....need Movistar aswell to be relentless with attacks.Mas could still be in with a shout or a second place.


----------



## matticus (5 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Tmr & sunday aside, all this week has either a summit finish or plenty of climbing or both. Opportunities for Rog to attack.



I like your way of thinking (nothing against Remco, I just want to see a good scrap!). But my money says that only Saturday and Thursday (with a Cat1 finish) will have much bearing on the GC. 

Hope I'm wrong though! Rog may be inspired by the success of the tactics he used with Vinegard against Pog, and attack every day ...


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

UAE are a weird team ...or non-team, in this race, especially. 
Ayuso and Almeida riding together but apart. Soler doing whatever he wants.
Jan Polanc helping out occasionally... unless he's up the road in a break. 
Brandon Mcnulty showing that's a bridge too far to try to do the Tour and Vuelta at the age of 24 after flogging himself for Pog last month. They need a new recruitment officer!
Ineos have salvaged something with Carapaz winning 2 stages and Rodriguez showing promise.
Other disappointments are Pinot (does he want to be there?), Chavez, Nibali, Carthy and Padun in no particular order.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Other disappointments are Pinot (does he want to be there?),


Monsieur Letdown strikes again.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> UAE are a weird team ...or non-team, in this race, especially.
> Ayuso and Almeida riding together but apart. Soler doing whatever he wants.
> Jan Polanc helping out occasionally... unless he's up the road in a break.
> Brandon Mcnulty showing that's a bridge too far to try to do the Tour and Vuelta at the age of 24 after flogging himself for Pog last month. They need a new recruitment officer!
> ...


UAE should have gone all in for Ayuso I reckon.Hes a classy rider for his age.Some of the oddest tactics I've seen yesterday by them ! 
Pinot I'll be perfectly honest I've not a lot of time for,it's almost like we have to buy into his latest drama ! He's no GC winner.
EF a team I like watching have had a poor showing,not been up to much at all.Forgot Carthy was even in the race.Hopefully Carapaz will bring something to them.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> UAE should have gone all in for Ayuso I reckon.Hes a classy rider for his age.Some of the oddest tactics I've seen yesterday by them !


I read someone saying that UAE were auditioning for the next Netflix series


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> I read someone saying that UAE were auditioning for the next Netflix series


Nah....they've got to up their game to be the next "Movistar"....might get a half ten slot on Quest+1 if there lucky.🙄


----------



## T4tomo (6 Sep 2022)

and were rolling again

a EUS & BBH rider in the break set for a long day out front before being reeled in with a few KMS to go, but it means a lot of trees will get donated....

Chaves out.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Go Rog 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Ffs Roglic down in the sprint !
Gutted for him there ☹️


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

WTF? Just saw the rankings. Where's my CC commentarty? What happened


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

That was fekin awful , rog looks concussed to me


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> WTF? Just saw the rankings. Where's my CC commentarty? What happened



Wasn't 3k rule !


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Jury's out..really hope Roglics ok ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1567183391858081793?t=S1AQQNJiSah5FE2jcP9zCw&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

For a brief time the lavuelta.es website was showing the overall rankings not including corrections to 3km rule and Evenepoel was in 3rd. Then they blanked it out. Now it's showing







Fingers crossed for Roglic

Today was supposed to be a boring, miss it if you like day


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> For a brief time the lavuelta.es website was showing the overall rankings not including corrections to 3km rule and Evenepoel was in 3rd. Then they blanked it out. Now it's showing
> View attachment 660206
> 
> 
> ...


Revised GC....Evenepoel leader,Rog in second place !
I mean why is that....what's a fecking bollox up


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

what was suposedly wrong with enepoels bike,


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Revised GC....Evenepoel leader,Rog in second place !
> I mean why is that....what's a fecking bollox up


Thats bolox, rog crashed, remco had an imaginary mechanical , says rear wheel puncture, watch the foorage he stops, gets back on the bike, doesnt look punctured to me


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Revised GC....Evenepoel leader,Rog in second place !
> I mean why is that....what's a fecking bollox up



Ooooh. Is there controversy? (Rushes off to Twitter).


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

On the breakaway show, Adam blythe says it as he sees it, whereas dan lloyd is scared to death of saying anything controversial


----------



## Peter Salt (6 Sep 2022)

I don't have a dog in this fight but having watched it live and now replayed a few times, personally, I think that Evenepoel mechanical is BS.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

exactly, says rear wheel puncture , watch the footage he steps of the bike then remounts and pedals off again, feck all wrong with that bike from what i can see, you can bet your life that it will be punctured as soon as a mechanic got hold of it.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

I'm still so gutted for Rog...looked amazing in that final 10k.
Then looked like someone had kicked feck out of him ! So hope he's well enough to carry on


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

If that result is allowed to stand then the door is left wide open for cough cough ahem, mechanicals in future


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

roadrash said:


> exactly, says rear wheel puncture , watch the footage he steps of the bike then remounts and pedals off again, feck all wrong with that bike from what i can see, you can bet your life that it will be punctured as soon as a mechanic got hold of it.


I'm not too sure what he really would of gained from the flat tyre thingy ? 
Looks flat from here ? 

View: https://twitter.com/fconavser/status/1567178937683296260?t=fjWZK4OB_ePfyN7aVp1PwQ&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (6 Sep 2022)

sounds like date night with Orla tonight to catch up on this


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm still so gutted for Rog...looked amazing in that final 10k.
> Then looked like someone had kicked feck out of him ! So hope he's well enough to carry on



couldnt agree more, he looked concussed to me , how long did it take to get any medical assistance.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not too sure what he really would of gained from the flat tyre thingy ?



same time as the group he was in , without any effort, knowing roglic had attacked which is what they have given him, maybe im wrong, but i dont like it one bit, too convenient for my liking


----------



## T4tomo (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not too sure what he really would of gained from the flat tyre thingy ?



A hell of a lot if he couldn't stay with the group that attacked. i imagine the commissaires will be looking at this long into the night so may be news in the morning. All depends where he was (i.e. within which group) when the "mechanical" happened


----------



## Peter Salt (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not too sure what he really would of gained from the flat tyre thingy ?
> Looks flat from here ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/fconavser/status/1567178937683296260?t=fjWZK4OB_ePfyN7aVp1PwQ&s=19



It's a mountain finish tomorrow and he just saved himself quite a bit of effort to stay in the group that was 8s behind.

Also, why on earth would you swap bikes if you knew there was a 3k rule? Riders just carry on to the finish on that punctured wheel.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Ok I take your points on puncture gate ! 
I'm just too pissed off for Rog after that...can't be arsed even thinking that he'd pull that stroke.
Jury's out from me sorry.


----------



## Domus (6 Sep 2022)

Rog attacked and almost immediately Remco had a mechanical. 
I suspect he also shot JFK. 
I thought it dodgy as I watched it.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

I cant believe how long it took to get medical attention , guess we will have to wait and see what condition he is in, if roglic didnt have bad luck then he would have no luck at all


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

Domus said:


> I suspect he also shot JFK.



 

Rog attacked and almost immediately Remco had a mechanical.

I disagree, looked to me like roglic had already attacked.


----------



## Peter Salt (6 Sep 2022)

Domus said:


> Rog attacked and almost immediately Remco had a mechanical.
> I suspect he also shot JFK.
> I thought it dodgy as I watched it.


We can't put that one on him - he wasn't born yet! 

But good point - Rog attacked at 2.7km, Remco was deep in the peloton at this point, seconds later he claims mechanical.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Sep 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> We can't put that one on him - he wasn't born yet!
> 
> But good point - Rog attacked at 2.7km, Remco was deep in the peloton at this point, seconds later he claims mechanical.



his alternative was to carry on, risk a split in the chasing pack, unable to bridge to the front of the split and potentially lose a chunk more than 8 seconds. makes a mechanical seem like a no brainer, less painful than crashing too


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

As much as I love a good conspiracy ... *with* the mechanical Evenepoel gets the same time as the group he was with.
*Without* the mechanical he would ... er ... have got the same time as the group he was with.
Unless it's being suggested that he was so fecked that not he not ride at the back of a group for less than 3k.

I dion't get it.
(And I haven't seen it yet)


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Too many what ifs....I'm giving Remco the benefit of doubt.I don't think he in any way cheated.Too big of a race to pull stunts like that.
If I'm proved wrong fair enough.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

all the supposition, and i include my own is pointless, we will never know for sure


----------



## Mike_P (6 Sep 2022)

Tomorrow could be interesting if the peleton largely think something amiss; Remco stops for a leak and everyone attacks?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Tomorrow could be interesting if the peleton largely think something amiss; Remco stops for a leak and everyone attacks?



And it turns into a Ballroom Blitz?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Blythe obviously been told to be careful 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/AdamBlythe89/status/1567196520360939522?t=ZNv4dNOymki7U9X-zkEBjA&s=19


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

just seen that on twatter . at least he said what he thought at the time and not afraid to speak out, dan Lloyde at one point said can we have some protection for adam this evening


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

roadrash said:


> dan Lloyde at one point said can we have some protection for adam this evening


Is that because I was meant to do the dishes and garden this afternoon before my Mrs got home....she came home early 😲


----------



## Peter Salt (6 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> As much as I love a good conspiracy ... *with* the mechanical Evenepoel gets the same time as the group he was with.
> *Without* the mechanical he would ... er ... have got the same time as the group he was with.
> Unless it's being suggested that he was so fecked that not he not ride at the back of a group for less than 3k.
> 
> ...


Before the 3k banner Remco was in 30th, maybe 40th wheel.

The peloton got split at the finish, only 30 riders made the 8s loss. I think a lot of people lost time due to poor positioning rather than bad legs and Remco had very poor positioning. Remco claims mechanical as soon as the steep bump begins - 2.8km out, same bump where Rog attacks.

Just too convenient and that's that. No way to establish the truth but situation leaves a bitter taste IMHO.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Before the 3k banner Remco was in 30th, maybe 40th wheel.
> 
> The peloton got split at the finish, only 30 riders made the 8s loss. I think a lot of people lost time due to poor positioning rather than bad legs and Remco had very poor positioning. Remco claims mechanical as soon as the steep bump begins - 2.8km out, same bump where Rog attacks.
> 
> Just too convenient and that's that. No way to establish the truth but situation leaves a bitter taste IMHO.




Exactly as I see it


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

roglic issues a statement....


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1567188915064377344


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Fingers crossed for Rog.
The crash of Primoz Roglic near the end was the major incident from the day, as he featured in the race's medical report alone:

1 - Primoz Roglic (Jumbo-Visma). Polycontusions. Superficial wounds on right elbow, right hip, right knee and right rib area.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2022)

^^^^^^ seems wrong to like that post ^^^^^^^ but could have been a lot worse


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2022)

Cycling is not historically known for being "above the board" - it would not surprise me to learn that QS decided to tell Evenepoel to stop by the side of the road at less than 3km to go. It did seem odd in his statement in the interview that they had already reccied the run in and decided it was dangerous, surely this could be true of all sprint stages ? Also the phrase "I _*felt *_I had a flat tyre" speaks volumes (my emphasis)

Anyway, hoe Roglic is OK and can start tomorrow, I cannot see Mas challenging in the coming week.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Blythe obviously been told to be careful 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AdamBlythe89/status/1567196520360939522?t=ZNv4dNOymki7U9X-zkEBjA&s=19




And Quest pull their program.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> And Quest pull their program.


If you can't stay up late...you can console yourself with salvage programmes and speedway 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/QuestTV/status/1567254165889421315?t=NYbXJBoPINj2AmLjuGM9gA&s=19


----------



## cougie uk (6 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> If you can't stay up late...you can console yourself with salvage programmes and speedway 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/QuestTV/status/1567254165889421315?t=NYbXJBoPINj2AmLjuGM9gA&s=19




I doubt they'd pull it over this. I'm sure they have had technical issues before and missed showing the highlights.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I doubt they'd pull it over this. I'm sure they have had technical issues before and missed showing the highlights.


I was being a little sarcastic....I'm a cycling snob ! 
I only do GCN 😁


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2022)

I don't speak Spanish but this is another interpretation of RemcoGate.
This Spanish analyst suggests he hd a puncture at 5 or 6 km out and presumabvly didn't want to stop and lose time so carried on till the 3km mark. Plausible?

View: https://twitter.com/albercampos_/status/1567202856955936769?s=20&t=a-FEQtPKCIk6OqF7lVROUg


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2022)

That's an explanation I've seen and it makes sense. He'd lost touch with his teammates at the front was dropping back in the field and seemed to be having trouble but it would have been stupid to stop there for a bike change and lose buckets of time if he could make it safety of the 3k zone ahead. Once inside 3k he was safe and could change his bike.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2022)

Makes sense I guess....although I'd prefer it if it wasn't the case ! 
Did he do anything wrong then or play a clever game to get into the final 3k ? 
Sh1t way to have to finish....especially if he told fibs about it 
Praying for Rogla to be back and kick his ar$e anyway....


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Makes sense I guess....although I'd prefer it if it wasn't the case !
> Did he do anything wrong then or play a clever game to get into the final 3k ?
> Sh1t way to have to finish....especially if he told fibs about it
> Praying for Rogla to be back and kick his ar$e anyway....



If you know you've got a puncture at 5kms out then I'm guessing that the 3km rule wouldn't be allowed but can they prove it. I can understand why he'd try it though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> If you know you've got a puncture at 5kms out then I'm guessing that the 3km rule wouldn't be allowed but can they prove it. I can understand why he'd try it though.



I'm going to counter-guess and guess that the 3km rule isn't sufficiently clearly worded to be sure whether it would or would not be allowed. 

But I can't be arsed to actually look it up.

Any news on Primoz?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> If you know you've got a puncture at 5kms out then I'm guessing that the 3km rule wouldn't be allowed but can they prove it. I can understand why he'd try it though.


Question is did he know he had a slow puncture ? Possibly which makes it a smart move to try and make the final 3k....
I do wonder if the roles were reversed would we have been saying "Remco heard Rog had a flat tire so attacked to gain time against the Red Jersey" 
I just hope Rog isn't to badly injured and can make it back...class attack yesterday!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But I can't be arsed to actually look it up.


According to the UCI rules, and as far as I can tell, the 3km does apply. The regulations state that it only does not apply on a stage "where the finish is at the top of a hill-climb". UCI Reg 2.6.027


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

NASA faked moon landing and Remco's puncture......


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2022)

My favourite 3km rule craziness (sorry don't remember the name of the race or the riders) was a stage that had been classed as a sprint stage, so the 3k rule applied but it had a downhill section with a sharp bend at the bottom within 3k of the finish. Rider X was with a couple of GC rivals tearing down the hill. He made a total horlicks of the bend - entirely his own fault - and came off. He got same time as his two rivals despite this being absolutely not the kind of thing the rule was invented for. 

The rule obviously is there for our entertainment, and it has certainly spiced up the discussions of yesterday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2022)

Noooo! Rogla out

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1567416059388469249


----------



## Domus (7 Sep 2022)

Bugger


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2022)

Such a shame, the poor bugger has no luck. I think Remco can easily control Mas, so the excitement has faded for the final week


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

fark !


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2022)

B.O.L.L.O.X


----------



## cisamcgu (7 Sep 2022)

crap


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

UAE should go all in for Ayuso...there's a podium place up for grabs.


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2022)

Vuelta pretty much over then. apart from maybe who gets the third step


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Such a shame, the poor bugger has no luck. I think Remco can easily control Mas, so the excitement has faded for the final week


Two options...
Ride conservatively and protect their 2nd place.
Or go all out and the possibility of a top spot on the podium for Mas.

If I actually knew Movistars tactics I'd be worried....


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2022)

roadrash said:


> Vuelta pretty much over then. apart from maybe who gets the third step



expect Almeida to attack Ayuso at every possibility...

Lopez in with a good shout and Rodriguez has the strength of Ineos around him so all to play for 



Adam4868 said:


> Two options...
> Ride conservatively and protect their 2nd place.
> Or go all out and the possibility of a top spot on the podium for Mas.
> 
> If I actually knew Movistars tactics I'd be worried....


traditionally all the Spanish teams / riders gang together to ensure a Spanish win, so expecting Remco to shoved into the bushes on a fast descent by a BBH domestique.


----------



## iandg (7 Sep 2022)

A Spanish combine would never happen


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2022)

IWG not having the best of races, apart from the stage win for Meintjes. So mustn't grumble

Go Louis! Top 10!

_Taaramäe abandons_
_13:06_
_Rein Taaramäe abandons La Vuelta 22.
Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert only have three riders left in the race: Jan Bakelants, Julius Johansen and Louis Meintjes._


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2022)

Feel sorry for the lad! Hope he comes back strong. Remco is breakable so Mas not out of it, just not the neck and neck finish we were all hoping for?


----------



## Mike_P (7 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> According to the UCI rules, and as far as I can tell, the 3km does apply. The regulations state that it only does not apply on a stage "where the finish is at the top of a hill-climb". UCI Reg 2.6.027



This is the list for the Vuleta


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2022)

Fred's in the break again. He's good value and does a fine, natural and funny interview


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2022)

oooooh! Bert Uran Uran takes the stage!!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2022)

Rigoberto's still got it at 35, not seen any GC standings?
*probably not in yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> oooooh! Bert Uran Uran takes the stage!!!


Was thinking he's on his way out so chuffed he got a win...Good for EF aswell as I'm sure it'll keep them safe points wise ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2022)

So, three potential Spanish challengers to Remco eh? Not over yet and some lumpy stages next few days ... he _should_ hold on?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> So, three potential Spanish challengers to Remco eh? Not over yet and some lumpy stages next few days ... he _should_ hold on?


 There's no way Movistar are going to risk there second place with Mas and world tour points as far as I can see.
Shame as I'm still pissed about Primoz as I'm sure he was up to the task...he doesn't settle for podium second or thirds 😁
I just hope someone/team will take up the challenge or else it's just going to be Quickstep sitting back and marking GC.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> There's no way Movistar are going to risk there second place with Mas and world tour points as far as I can see.
> Shame as I'm still pissed about Primoz as I'm sure he was up to the task...he doesn't settle for podium second or thirds 😁
> I just hope someone/team will take up the challenge or else it's just going to be Quickstep sitting back and marking GC.



That's a good point. I'm with you on Roglic, pretty sure he had the legs and we know what a winner he is. Remco has been gifted a golden ticket.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> So, three potential Spanish challengers to Remco eh?


I hope your not leaving out Landisimo ! 
He's been saving himself....


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

I think (fingers crossed) it's going to be Ineos who take this race on.Rodriguez in fifth what have they got to lose ? 
Sort of tried yesterday but nobody was willing to go with them.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Jay Vine abandoned


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Doesn't look to good ! 

View: https://twitter.com/carltonkirby/status/1567834575493074946?t=0R8UZNQtwtsnwPi9z4q2_Q&s=19


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> There's no way Movistar are going to risk there second place with Mas and world tour points as far as I can see.
> Shame as I'm still pissed about Primoz as I'm sure he was up to the task...he doesn't settle for podium second or thirds 😁
> I just hope someone/team will take up the challenge or else it's just going to be Quickstep sitting back and marking GC.


I'm expecting a Chris Froome attack like the 2018 Giro. How far behind is the Dawg? 😂


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm expecting a Chris Froome attack like the 2018 Giro. How far behind is the Dawg? 😂


Three and a half ...


Hours !


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Doesn't look to good !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/carltonkirby/status/1567834575493074946?t=0R8UZNQtwtsnwPi9z4q2_Q&s=19




Doesn't show much

View: https://twitter.com/AlpecinDCK/status/1567835264411734020?s=20&t=7CHijid3269DAMzxL6xxtw


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Doesn't show much
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AlpecinDCK/status/1567835264411734020?s=20&t=7CHijid3269DAMzxL6xxtw




oof!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Sep 2022)

Vine out?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Vine out?



Sadly so.
Last of the Summer Vine...


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Vine out?


Abandoned from the crash ....
Meanwhile have UAE actually pulled of a cunning plan ?


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Meanwhile have UAE actually pulled of a cunning plan ?


lets wait and see


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

roadrash said:


> lets wait and see


No


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2022)

What incredible timing (by me). Just caught the last 5 mins. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Evenepoel takes the stage...Every credit to Mas tried everything there !


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Evenepoel takes the stage...Every credit to Mas tried everything there !



I thought Remco looked a bit under pressure from Mas at one point but it wasn't steep enough to press home the advantage.
And he has a kick like Roglic at the end.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2022)

I've only just noticed that Carapaz has inherited the KOM jersey from Vine. 
2 stages and a jersey would be a decent result before he leaves Ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> I've only just noticed that Carapaz has inherited the KOM jersey from Vine.
> 2 stages and a jersey would be a decent result before he leaves Ineos


Shame he had a bad first week.shoot luck for Rodriguez today aswell.


----------



## Domus (8 Sep 2022)

Can't see Rodriguez starting tomorrow. How much skin did he lose?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2022)

Well, that was a very confusing highlights recording on Quest for me this evening... It began somewhere on the final climb without any intro, then stopped immediately after the finish without any discussion, and went into a show about doing up old motorbikes. 

I don't know if it was it was Quest playing silly buggers, or my Freesat box. Did anybody else have the same problem? 

At least I did get to see the stage finish. Impressive performance (again)!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2022)

Domus said:


> Can't see Rodriguez starting tomorrow. How much skin did he lose?


Chapeau to him for getting back on and finishing that stage today ! 
Carapaz aswell for going back and literally dragging him to the finish..looked in pain at the end.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, that was a very confusing highlights recording on Quest for me this evening... It began somewhere on the final climb without any intro, then stopped immediately after the finish without any discussion, and went into a show about doing up old motorbikes.


Same - fast forwarded through chunks of the full replay on GCN+instead to listen to the Breakaway


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Same - fast forwarded through chunks of the full replay on GCN+instead to listen to the Breakaway



I just watched what there was because I have to catch up on the ToB. (4 hour power cut here yesterday so my recording failed. It is REALLY annoying having to stream the coverage and have to put up with the ads!)


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Domus said:


> Can't see Rodriguez starting tomorrow. How much skin did he lose?


Few scratches....hard as nails ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1568187933642866689?t=FCt0gOo9byymfmSEoGh0bg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Tao on Carlos and his injuries 😂
"There is no tougher guy than him.Keep fighting.We are all here to help you.This sport is wild.Show this some clown rolling around on a lawn asking for VAR.This guy fought 5 hours.My back is fecked but no complaints when you see Carlos fight like this !"


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

Chapeau Carlos! 100 odd miles left ... no worries


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> some clown rolling around on a lawn


I have no idea what he means?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Mads Pederson takes the win with second place going to.....Fred Wright ! Was willing him to take this stage and wasn't far off just didn't have the power in the sprint.
I won't post the Roglic statement blaming Fred Wright for his crash...Roglic is a rider I like and I have to say it's dissapointing to blame Fred to say the least.Sh1t of Jumbo in general to put it out as a statement!


----------



## Mike_P (9 Sep 2022)

Quite frankly total rubbish by Roglic and hopefully retraction to come.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Quite frankly total rubbish by Roglic and hopefully retraction to come.


Cant help feeling dissapointed...mostly with his team thinking it was ok to publish this.Im going to give him a little slack as I'm sure he's pissed off and in pain from the crash.But allways admired his resilience and get on with it spirit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

I picked Fred today, so close! Not seen the Roglic comment?


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2022)

fred has been soooo close so many times...... it has to come


----------



## Mike_P (9 Sep 2022)

If only he had been on the inside of Pedersen at the last bend


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2022)

Shouldn't have let Pederson anywhere near the front if he wanted to win the stage.He wasn't going to beat him in the sprint unfortunately.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Done well to hang on for so long but Carlos Rodriguez had pulled out of the race.Moves Almeida into 5th.



That's a shame.
30km of Cat 1 climbs today after 3 weeks of riding, phew!


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I picked Fred today, so close! Not seen the Roglic comment?


Roglič blamed Wright fully for the crash that ended his race. I'm off to watch the replay.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's a shame.
> 30km of Cat 1 climbs today after 3 weeks of riding, phew!


Got to go out today....let's hope there's some fireworks


----------



## Jameshow (10 Sep 2022)

mjr said:


> Roglič blamed Wright fully for the crash that ended his race. I'm off to watch the replay.



What was the 2nd in CG sprinting with the sprinters?!

No sympathy!!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2022)

Pointless before I go out.....
Pinot attacks


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

mjr said:


> Roglič blamed Wright fully for the crash that ended his race. I'm off to watch the replay.



Looked like Rog made the move to me at the time? Quite hard to see the actual contact though.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looked like Rog made the move to me at the time? Quite hard to see the actual contact though.



good old blame transference if you make a flip up


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2022)

Simply looking a the number of likes to negative responses to the tweet should tell JV/Rog they are acting like the former PM


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

Forgot this was Valverde and Nibali's last Vuelta. Epic riders. 2009/10 winners.
When is Mas gonna go for it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

Carapaz! Wow, what a breakaway, and no one fancied him to hold on.
Remco a well deserved champ, the lads in tears.


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Forgot this was Valverde and Nibali's last Vuelta. Epic riders. 2009/10 winners.
> When is Mas gonna go for it?


Stage 22, in true Movistar style.

Mas took two seconds back today.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2022)

Chapeau Remco ! Rode a classy race 
Another stage win for Ritchie....shame he wasn't challenging for GC as he's been on fire last two weeks.
Others who have definately looked good for the future Ayuso only 19 and should be on the podium,some odd tactics by UAE but he's rode a solid race.
Rodriguez another youngster who's looked good for his first GT...things went against Ineos losing riders and crashes but overall Carapaz pulled them out of the sh1t.
Arensman... Looked good when he was left to race his own race.
Hate to say but not the most exciting of races 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Hate to say but not the most exciting of races



Not an absolute classic, but still a good watch


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2022)

The last GT of the year is always slightly depressing  Winter draws on and all that!
Well done to Remco but I can't see him being a match for Pog and Vingo. Another one in the mix would have been fun.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Sep 2022)

Think the issue is TdF excelled for once so the Vuleta became a sequel that could not live up or exceed.


----------



## geocycle (11 Sep 2022)

Quite enjoyed the Vuelta and Remco is a worthy champion. Shame about all the retirements though.

I really found the commentary particularly irritating as well, not a patch on the TdF team. The Breakaway was good until it fizzled out this week and very impressed with Orla et al.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not an absolute classic, but still a good watch


Lack of competition due to injuries,covid etc and the third week wasn't hard enough !


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lack of competition due to injuries,covid etc and the third week wasn't hard enough !


exactly this ^^^^ its only last week i said we had some of the best racing this year for a long time but due to circumstances noted by adam above , the last week has been a bit crap , from a spectator point of view


----------



## Chislenko (11 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lack of competition due to injuries,covid etc and the third week wasn't hard enough !



Added to that some teams sending some stronger riders to minor races to collect UCI points.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2022)

Well I've quite enjoyed it. Yeah, it fizzled out over the last few days but there was some good racing earlier


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2022)

It was looking good but was spoilt by covid and crashes.


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Sep 2022)

I was pondering the following : Carapaz won 3 stages and the polka dot jersey. 

Does this show that a GC quality climber, when not constrained by ;


having to help a team leader
 not being close enough in time to not worry the GC riders

can win mountain stages with relative ease, or was Carapaz just in the right place at the right time and on any other GT he would have won nothing ?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> I was pondering the following : Carapaz won 3 stages and the polka dot jersey.
> 
> Does this show that a GC quality climber, when not constrained by ;
> 
> ...


Massive difference being allowed in a breakaway over being marked by the peloton as a GC rider
As a past winner of the the Giro and a second place in the Vuelta before,if he'd have been in with a shout of winning they'd have never let him go.
Saying that if he'd have had a decent first week I think he would of been in with a shout of a victory.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2022)

It seems to have bloody flown by this season.....


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2022)

I know it's a procession of a stage, ive been to watch before.But it's a sh1t circuit to watch on tv....that bend/u turn is a joke !


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I know it's a procession of a stage, ive been to watch before.But it's a sh1t circuit to watch on tv....that bend/u turn is a joke !


Which of the 3 u turns do you mean?


----------



## Mike_P (12 Sep 2022)

At least no one crashed;that circuit has been used before so no doubt most teams were more that well prepared for it and it did result in the entertainment of would the break be caught for far longer than normal on such a circuit. Good tick all the boxes especially for the Spanish speech by Remco.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2022)

Orla has been shortlisted for sports presenter of the year https://www.broadcastsportawards.co.uk/shortlist-2022
but I see Carlton has been overlooked yet again for commentator of the year


----------

